# mtb typberatung für den freiburger schwarzwaldraum



## polo (5. Januar 2022)

servus. 
ich möchte mein cube stereo 140 von 2015 ersetzen und brauche eine mtb typberatung für den freiburger schwarzwaldraum. die große mtb vielfalt muss ich etwas filtern, bevor ich in die details gehe.
wochenendtouren so 30-50km, 1000-1500hm, hoch gerne, runter noch lieber, trails bis rot, naturtrails max. s3 passagen, taste mich an anspruchvolleres ran, fahrtechnisch dennoch eher unterversiert, aber dafür recht schnell.

kernfrage: suche ich trail/am (ca. 140mm wie jetzt) oder reicht downcountry (ca. 120mm)?

danke + grüße!
polo


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Januar 2022)

polo schrieb:


> hoch gerne, runter noch lieber


Trail

DC wäre: Runter gerne, hoch noch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (5. Januar 2022)

polo schrieb:


> taste mich an anspruchvolleres ran, fahrtechnisch dennoch eher unterversiert, aber dafür recht schnell.
> 
> kernfrage: suche ich trail/am (ca. 140mm wie jetzt) oder reicht downcountry (ca. 120mm)?


Wenn du dich an Anspruchsvolleres rantasten willst: Schaue dir mal Borderline Sektion 1 oder Canadian Sektion 0 an. Da wird dir ein Trailbike besser passen. Vielleicht machen dann auch Sprünge über die Tables Spaß  Ob 140/150/160 ist erstmal egal, es sollte eine gute Uphill Performance haben.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Januar 2022)

was @ritzel007 sagt.
Wenn du diese Sektionen eher auslassen würdest nimmst ein DC, wenn du genau das suchst nimmst Trail/AM.
Wenn du eher Schauinsland mit Studentenweg oder den Kandelhöhenweg komplett oder so Dinge fahren willst reicht auch DC

Nach Flugstunden auf Baden to the Bone hört sich deine Frage ja eher nicht an, daher wäre alles über 150mm vorn wohl eher zu viel des Guten ;-)


----------



## null-2wo (5. Januar 2022)

moin polo  is ja doch paar donnerstage her... 

ich würde für deinen einsatzbereich eher etwas weniger federweg (+/-140mm) aber dafür moderner, langer geometrie empfehlen. weiß ja nicht, wieviel kohle du an die front werfen willst... aber konzeptionell was im bereich nicolai saturn 14 o. ä.


----------



## DAKAY (5. Januar 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> egal, es sollte eine gute Uphill Performance haben.


LeichtEbike is nebenan


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> was @ritzel007 sagt.
> Wenn du diese Sektionen eher auslassen würdest nimmst ein DC, wenn du genau das suchst nimmst Trail/AM.
> Wenn du eher Schauinsland mit Studentenweg oder den Kandelhöhenweg komplett oder so Dinge fahren willst reicht auch DC
> 
> Nach Flugstunden auf Baden to the Bone hört sich deine Frage ja eher nicht an, daher wäre alles über 150mm vorn wohl eher zu viel des Guten ;-)


Ich glaub ich muss mal bei Dir in Freiburg vorbeikommen und mich guiden lassen


----------



## danimaniac (5. Januar 2022)

Ah. schau doch mal dein üblichen Verdächtigen (bikeshop Freiburg, Mount7, radikal bikeshop) nach Testbikes in den jeweiligen Kategorien und probier es einfach aus?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Mount7


Da war ich gestern auf der Webseite. Macht einen richtig guten Eindruck


----------



## µ_d (5. Januar 2022)

polo schrieb:


> servus.
> ich möchte mein cube stereo 140 von 2015 ersetzen und brauche eine mtb typberatung für den freiburger schwarzwaldraum. die große mtb vielfalt muss ich etwas filtern, bevor ich in die details gehe.
> wochenendtouren so 30-50km, 1000-1500hm, hoch gerne, runter noch lieber, trails bis rot, naturtrails max. s3 passagen, taste mich an anspruchvolleres ran, fahrtechnisch dennoch eher unterversiert, aber dafür recht schnell.
> 
> ...


Pinkbike hat in dem Bereich (6 mal DownCountry, 6 mal Agressive Trail/AM) gerade einen relativ großen Test gemacht. Vielleicht mal in die Zusammenfassungen rein schauen als inspiration so denn die Englischkenntnisse ausreichend sind:








						Video: Top Fuel vs Element vs Jet9 vs Trance 29 vs Blur TR vs Lux Trail - Field Test Roundtable - Pinkbike
					

Settle in for a heated round of downcountry debating.




					www.pinkbike.com
				











						Video: 6 Aggressive Trail Bikes Ridden & Rated - Field Test Roundtable - Pinkbike
					

It's time to figure out the highlights and lowlights of this crop of Field Test contenders.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## danimaniac (5. Januar 2022)

Top Laden, sehr gute Leute. Geben sich richtig Mühe UND haben Ahnung.
Alle Hauptakteure sind mWn auch Teileigner des Ladens und schon ziemlich lang im Business. 
Ausserdem wird einen nicht einfach irgendwas aufgeschwatzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Top Laden, sehr gute Leute. Geben sich richtig Mühe, aber alle Hauptakteure sind mWn auch Teileigner des Ladens und schon ziemlich lang im Business.


Nachdem ich erfahren hab, dass wir bald Jobrad bekommen, bin ich digital da gelandet


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2022)

(kaum poste ich nach drölf jahren mal wieder was, schon zerhaut's hier ständig die database.)

wow. danke für die schnellen anregungen!


µ_d schrieb:


> Pinkbike hat in dem Bereich (6 mal DownCountry, 6 mal Agressive Trail/AM) gerade einen relativ großen Test gemacht. Vielleicht mal in die Zusammenfassungen rein schauen als inspiration so denn die Englischkenntnisse ausreichend sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





danimaniac schrieb:


> Ah. schau doch mal dein üblichen Verdächtigen (bikeshop Freiburg, Mount7, radikal bikeshop) nach Testbikes in den jeweiligen Kategorien und probier es einfach aus?


diverse threads hier, tests kreuz und quer durch's internet inkl. pinkbike (das element video kann ich bald auswendig) kenne ich. ich war etwa bei mount7, tout terrain, radbox, bikeshop (tolle läden gibt's hier!), wo ich gut, aber auch in unterschiedliche richtungen beraten wurde. ausleihen würde und werde ich gerne, aktuelle bedingungen sind nicht wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.

insgesamt bin ich überinformiert. daher hier erstmal die typfrage gerade an die locals. konkrete kaufberatung wäre dann schritt 2 (178cm, 87cm sl, ca. 4000€).



ritzel007 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich an Anspruchsvolleres rantasten willst: Schaue dir mal Borderline Sektion 1 oder Canadian Sektion 0 an. Da wird dir ein Trailbike besser passen. Vielleicht machen dann auch Sprünge über die Tables Spaß  Ob 140/150/160 ist erstmal egal, es sollte eine gute Uphill Performance haben.





danimaniac schrieb:


> was @ritzel007 sagt.
> Wenn du diese Sektionen eher auslassen würdest nimmst ein DC, wenn du genau das suchst nimmst Trail/AM.
> Wenn du eher Schauinsland mit Studentenweg oder den Kandelhöhenweg komplett oder so Dinge fahren willst reicht auch DC
> 
> Nach Flugstunden auf Baden to the Bone hört sich deine Frage ja eher nicht an, daher wäre alles über 150mm vorn wohl eher zu viel des Guten ;-)


das ist die schwelle. flugstunden werden es in diesem leben nicht mehr, die genannten sektionen lasse ich noch aus, studentenweg, kandelhöhenweg etc., aber auch hinterwaldkopf/zastler und weiteren s2-3 krams will ich weiterhin und schneller sicherer fahren.

ersteindruck war, dass ich nicht weniger als die aktuellen 140 haben will. aber mit dann 29", neue geo, bessere fahrwerke und dem ganzen oberbiked palaver kam die idee, doch auf 120 runter zugehen.

weitere anregungen natürlich willkommen!


----------



## ritzel007 (5. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal bei Dir in Freiburg vorbeikommen und mich guiden lassen


Da sind andere besser geeignet. Ich bin Freizeit-Freiburger und wandle zwischen Bermuda Dreieck und den Trails


----------



## danimaniac (5. Januar 2022)

Merke: Wer nach 0500 noch im Schlappen sitzt schafft es am nächsten Tag nicht mehr auf die Trails.


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2022)

kennen wir uns?


----------



## ritzel007 (5. Januar 2022)

polo schrieb:


> kennen wir uns?


Ich vermute mal nein. Aber wenn dir im Frühjahr ein frisch gebackener 60jähriger auf einem Specialized Enduro begegnet dann sprich in mal an. Das könnte ich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Januar 2022)

polo schrieb:


> .. und weiteren s2-3 krams will ich weiterhin und schneller sicherer fahren.


Saturn oder G13 gehen gut hoch und sicher sicher entspannt runter, nix mehr mit OTB


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> was @ritzel007 sagt.
> Wenn du diese Sektionen eher auslassen würdest nimmst ein DC, wenn du genau das suchst nimmst Trail/AM.
> Wenn du eher Schauinsland mit Studentenweg oder den Kandelhöhenweg komplett oder so Dinge fahren willst reicht auch DC
> 
> Nach Flugstunden auf Baden to the Bone hört sich deine Frage ja eher nicht an, daher wäre alles über 150mm vorn wohl eher zu viel des Guten ;-)


also mir hat die Sektion mit meinem Oiz (120 mm) - letztes Jahr bei Regen auch extrem viel Spaß gemacht.   Aber noch ein bissl mehr Spaß kann es mit nem richtigen Trailbike oder AM machen, das auch noch gut bergauf geht - wie z. B. das Occam oder Occam LT. Auch gut ein Trek Remedy, Cannondale Habit.


----------



## polo (10. Januar 2022)

jetzt kommen schon die konkreten vorschläge . nicolai ist für mich nicht relevant - zu teuer, zu manufaktur, kein local bike shop. das occam (lt) steht recht weit oben auf der liste.

ansonsten freue ich mich über weitere einschätzungen und hoffe auf nomalere bedingungen, um ein paar räder richtig testen zu können.


----------



## danimaniac (10. Januar 2022)

hat radikal noch ein Norco Optic stehen?

Ich hab ja jetzt ein Last Glen und glaub mit etwas weniger Federweg wär ich genauso gut dabei. Vielleicht mit mehr Spaß auf einigen der Naturtrails.. aber nee. das Glen ist schon sehr passen für mich.


----------



## polo (10. Januar 2022)

bei radikal war ich bzgl. neukauf (noch) nicht, da mir der laden wenig sympathisch ist. laut website / online shop haben die kein optic. bei 2-cycle, die (dh) norco führen, werde ich auch noch demnächst vorbeischauen.


----------



## danimaniac (10. Januar 2022)

wusste nicht, dass es noch einen Norco Händler hat. 
Dann würde ich auch nicht (mehr) zu radikal gehen.


----------



## The_Ridge (12. Januar 2022)

Ich kann die Dame in purple(bzw. je nach
Lichteinfall auch mal anders) als P/L Tipp empfehlen:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



Wenn er keins da hat gehe ich davon aus , dass er dieses Jahr wieder welche bekommt.
Orbea gibt es ja dann auch noch zur Wahl.


----------



## polo (7. März 2022)

kurzes update - falls es interessiert.
habe enduro (megatower) und trailbike (occam) ausgeliehen und jeweils auf einer pseudoreferenzstrecke (mischung aus forststrassen und trails hoch, 2x badisch moon rising und 1,5x canadian runter) getetest. so geil die 160mm runter waren, das ist bergauf too much. bauchgefühl geht richtung trailbike, auch wenn downcountry test noch aussteht und ich eine sündhaft verlockendes angebot für ein tallboy habe...


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2022)

polo schrieb:


> pseudoreferenzstrecke   forststrassen und trails  moon rising  canadian bauchgefühl  richtung trailbike, auch wenn downcountry test noch aussteht


du verarschst uns doch.


----------



## danimaniac (9. März 2022)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ist typisches DC Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. März 2022)

dubbel schrieb:


> du verarschst uns doch.


eh klar. ich kann immer noch nicht fahrradfahren.


----------



## keroson (20. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Top Laden, sehr gute Leute. Geben sich richtig Mühe UND haben Ahnung.
> Alle Hauptakteure sind mWn auch Teileigner des Ladens und schon ziemlich lang im Business.
> Ausserdem wird einen nicht einfach irgendwas aufgeschwatzt.


Danke für dein Lob 😍


----------



## polo (21. März 2022)

@keroson 
ich weiß, ihr habt 8/9 april eurer testevent, aber habt ihr abgesehen davon leihräder? ich kriege kein test-down country her.


----------



## keroson (22. März 2022)

polo schrieb:


> @keroson
> ich weiß, ihr habt 8/9 april eurer testevent, aber habt ihr abgesehen davon leihräder? ich kriege kein test-down country her.


Leihräder haben wir aktuell leider nicht.
 - Selbst für unser Testevent, haben wir das Thema, dass viele Hersteller aktuell noch keine oder nur eine deutlich reduzierte Testflotte am Start haben, weil die Räder nicht früh genug produziert werden.
- Wir haben diese Jahr bei zwei Herstellern eine Testflotte geordert. Der eine hat sein Testcenter Programm für diese Jahr schon ausgesetzt, beim anderen stehen die Liefertermine auf Herbst/Winter.


----------



## polo (22. März 2022)

danke für die antwort  und offenheit!
ich denke, ich werde mir dann vermutlich ein anderes hobby suchen. weinsammeln oder so.


----------



## danimaniac (22. März 2022)

vielleicht ohne Probefahrt ein Carbonda FM936 aufbauen?
Falls irgendwo verfügbar: Das ist quasi ein NS Synonym

Donnerstag wurde hier noch nach einem vierten Käufer für eine Sammelbestellung geguckt.


----------



## polo (22. März 2022)

nee, ich baue nichts mehr auf und will auch nicht online kaufen. die zeit, die ich habe, will ich gerne auf dem (passenden) radl verbringen, und will guten lokalen support. wird vermutlich ein occam, das ich in FR sogar zum alten preis bekommen. ich hätte aber doch gerne ein dc noch ausprobiert.


----------



## danimaniac (22. März 2022)

wo warst du jetzt überall?
Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein...


----------



## polo (22. März 2022)

m.w. verleihen nur noch bikeshop und 2-cycle, und das begrenzt, weil es nix zum verleih gibt - siehe hinweise keroson oben, die etwa auch für bike box und tout terrain gelten. radikal hat nur noch e-bikes im verleih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (22. März 2022)

ach so. war auch bei hilt, bikesportworld und ähnliche, will da aber nicht unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## danimaniac (22. März 2022)

okay.. ich glaub das war's auch schon fast. Da fällt mir dann auch nix mehr ein. Schade, dass auch dieses Jahr das Bike-Festival ausfällt.
Vielleicht hilft es ja einen Hilferuf nach Testmöglichkeiten auf der Vereins-Facebookseite zu hinterlassen?


----------



## polo (22. März 2022)

werde versuchen, am samstag bei dem buddeltag in oberried dabei zu sein, und würde mich dort umhören!


----------



## polo (24. März 2022)

kann geschlossen werden, es wird ein occam. danke an alle!


----------



## danimaniac (24. März 2022)

Hallo? Erstmal zeigen dann!
Und am Samstag trotzdem Buddeln?


----------



## polo (24. März 2022)

ich hoffe, ich schaffe es samstag nach oberried raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (13. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hallo? Erstmal zeigen dann!


da:


----------



## danimaniac (13. Juni 2022)

schick..

erzähl mal über den Schädelweg.
Von den bisherigen Erzählungen wohl der neue anspruchvollste Vereinstrail?


----------



## polo (13. Juni 2022)

macht laune. erst so paar anlieger, dann steil und ziemlich verblockt (schwarze passage nach ca. hälfte), weiter unten abwechselnd sanfterer naturrumpel und kleine anlieger / kurven.


----------



## polo (13. Juni 2022)

ach so. für mich insgesamt wohl rot.


----------



## fresh-e (21. Juni 2022)

polo schrieb:


> da:


Wo ist denn der Trail?


----------



## danimaniac (21. Juni 2022)

In Oberried hinten. Projekt der Dorfjugend, wenn man so will.


----------



## shield (22. Juni 2022)

polo schrieb:


> ach so. für mich insgesamt wohl rot.


+1, würde ihn auch als rot beschreiben.
bin ihn 2 mal nacheinander gefahren. dann hat man schon die "schwierigsten" passagen im kopf.
aufgrund des natur charakters mein lieblingstrail in freiburg, aber ich denke, dass sich das ganz bald ändern wird. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die steilstücke bald sehr ausgebremst und ausgebombt sind.


----------



## danimaniac (22. Juni 2022)

Dann muss ich wohl schnell mal hin


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2022)

shield schrieb:


> +1, würde ihn auch als rot beschreiben.
> bin ihn 2 mal nacheinander gefahren. dann hat man schon die "schwierigsten" passagen im kopf.
> aufgrund des natur charakters mein lieblingstrail in freiburg, aber ich denke, dass sich das ganz bald ändern wird. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die steilstücke bald sehr ausgebremst und ausgebombt sind.


wie fährst du hoch? die (sonneneinstrahlung auf der) straße zur erlenbacher ist für doppeluphill nicht sehr attraktiv...


----------



## shield (23. Juni 2022)

polo schrieb:


> wie fährst du hoch? die (sonneneinstrahlung auf der) straße zur erlenbacher ist für doppeluphill nicht sehr attraktiv...


Schwer für mich zu erklären da ich nicht aus der Ecke komme aber ich bin zwei mal Straße hoch gefahren. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS645 (1. Juli 2022)

Weiß jemand ob es Plane gibt denn Schädelwëg von Hochfahrn (1263m) aus zu erweitern?


----------



## sympho (6. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl schnell mal hin


Und? schon da gewesen?


----------



## danimaniac (6. Juli 2022)

Nein.
Kränkel stattdessen seit Ende Mai blöde rum.


----------



## polo (7. Juli 2022)

CS645 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es Plane gibt denn Schädelwëg von Hochfahrn (1263m) aus zu erweitern?


das wäre klasse, auch für enchaînement mim feldberg. wenn ich die karten richtig lese, meidet der trail den "genossenschaftswald" (whatever that is) nach westen und oberhalb. das könnte restriktierender faktor sein.


----------



## danimaniac (7. Juli 2022)

ist halt ein Wald der einer Genossenschaft gehört. Es bedarf also eines Mitgliederentscheids für die Genehmigung. *hier ein halbherziges, ironisches: "YEAH"

noch mehr dicke alte weiße Männer die überzeugt werden müssen, dass "die Jugend" nicht den Wald kaputt macht.


----------



## kackboon91 (18. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Top Laden, sehr gute Leute. Geben sich richtig Mühe UND haben Ahnung.
> Alle Hauptakteure sind mWn auch Teileigner des Ladens und schon ziemlich lang im Business.
> Ausserdem wird einen nicht einfach irgendwas aufgeschwatzt.


Auch wenn das hier etwas OT ist, aber ich wollte auch nochmal schnell ein Lob für den Laden hier lassen.

Ich brauchte Hilfe beim lösen einer Pedale und wurde dort nicht nur super beraten, die haben das auch schnell selber gemacht, haben mir die Kurbel ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht und währenddessen noch ein nettes Gespräch mit mir geführt.

All das 5 Minuten vor Feierabend und wollten am Ende nicht mal was dafür. Leider hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Bargeld für ein großes Trinkgeld dabei, werde das aber auf jeden Fall nochmal nachreichen.

Ein wirklich super Laden!!!


----------

